# ICD 10 Maternal Care



## baubry (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings - 
anyone have an exact explanation of what "Maternal Care" represents in 035.1xx1 "maternal care for (suspected) chromosomal abnormality in fetus, fetus 1"? I assume it represets care including diagnostics for the management of a pregnant female with a fetus that may have a chromosomal abnormality? . Thoughts?
Thanks!


----------

